

Sniffing iPad Traffic - mr-howdy
http://www.cardinalpeak.com/blog/?p=519

======
jncraton
Why can't the traffic just be passively captured from the same wifi network
that you computer is connected to? Why is the network bridge needed?

~~~
eli
It can be. It's just a bit harder to set up and definitely more error prone.

------
callmeed
Is this any better/worse than using something like charles proxy?

~~~
gojomo
An HTTP proxy will only capture HTTP traffic; this setup can capture other
traffic as well.

